# supreme/pepco tube amp help/info needed.



## punt (Jul 9, 2011)

Hey y'all im mike.
Im pretty new here. 3rd post haha

Well i just picked up a late 60s? Supreme/pepco 1x12 tube combo.
I searched the pepco site and could just find pictures of it. Internet dosent have any info on the supreme brand either.
Is anyone familiar with these amps? Or this one in particular?
Mainly looking for:
What the different inputs are for?
How many watts? Kind of tubes? Speaker? Basic stuff.

What are they worth??

Some pics






Specs:
3 inputs. 
Foot switch input. 
3 knobs
-tremolo
-bass/treble
-on/off volume. 

Markings:
CSA 19952 809. 
2 amps. 115 volts 60 cycle 0.5 amps.

Speaker codes:
Dw45 12ccr8

she Works great! Great thick tone with no distortion. Low end really comes out when shes warmed and turned up. Quarter volume getts the floor rumbling. Tremolo effect is awesome!
I Just got her and im lovin it! Awesome warm clean tone.
Taking it to a local tube amp repairer for a basic check up to make sure everythings running smoothly. Will more then likely suggest a 3 prong plug replacement.
What are some other small upgrades that wont take away from their value?
Do they have value?

Any infos appreciated!
Thanks
Mike


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Another Pine amp owner; Pepco is Pine Electronic Products Co.. 19952 is their CSA #. I have an Arc amp about the same age,made by the same company. Here's pic of the inside of it.







Not too sure if this helps but the tubes are, from right to left.... 5Y3GT, 6V6GT, 12AX7A, 6AV6 and 6AV6. It has 2 Jensen Special Design 7" speakers in it. Not too sure of the watt or ohm ratings. Like yours, it's a good sounding amp.. Not too sure what watts it's putting out but I have other amps for that. And,as you've found out, there's not a lot of info out there, a lot of it right here. 
As far as changes and value, I'd get it 3 pronged and that's about it. Value, about what you figure it's worth. I paid a couple of bucks for mine and have seen them for up to $300, in very good shape. Oh yeah, the inputs....mine has 4, doesn't seem to any difference as far as I can hear.


----------



## punt (Jul 9, 2011)

That things sweet looking. Theyre wiring is so basic i love it. Im useless at electronics but with a schematic im sure even i could work on this thing.I did some digging and the speakers are the same some old traynors came with. A canadian sub company of jensen. I might swap it out for an eminence or something more bassy.I paid like 80 bucks for her but shes worth morth than that in tone alone. Im lovin the sound.


----------

